# Network Layout



## aloobi (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi Folks 
Am willy thinking of re infrastructure our network ,we have a  building of 4 floors ,we want to install switches ,routers ,vlans,Access Points ,servers(AD)which brands recommended.

Could you please guide me in this manner which proper layout i can rely on

Many thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

aloobi said:


> Could you please guide me in this manner which proper layout i can rely on


If you've never done this before I suggest you hire somebody that will implement things properly.


----------

